# Pruning Hygrophila and Hygrophila rosanervis



## houseofcards (Feb 16, 2005)

Hi,

Just bought these plants about a week ago and I went on vacation and there was considerable growth upward toward the light. How do I prune these to keep a full look.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## jsenske (Mar 15, 2004)

I would trim them down as low as possible to avaid too much "legginess" to early in the life of the layout. Hygros in general- unlike say Rotala species- I like to trim each stem individually as opposed to just wacking or leveling the whole section- that way you can trim very cleanly right to the top of the node. In other words, you don't want to leave a lot of cut stem above the growth point or where you see the next stem emerging. Be sure not to trim too low down- you want to see leaves still below your cut point.


----------

